# Time to learn about disinfection(?)



## grahamg (Apr 24, 2020)

I found the following website and quiz I thought folks might find interesting during the pandemic:

V. QUIZ 1. ...................is a process which will remove soil and prevent accumulation of food residues. A. Chelating B. Sanitizing C. Sterilizing D. Cleaning 

2. .......................A cleaning compound that is good at mineral deposit control is A. Surfactants B. Chelating C. Acids D. Basic Alkalis 

3......................... A cleaning compound that is good at providing wetting properties A. Basic Alkalis B. Surfactants C. Acids D. Complex Phosphates 

4. ..........................The correct procedure in the cleaning operation is: A. Prewash, wash, rinse, and air dry B. Prewash, wash, sanitize, rinse, and air dry C. Prewash, wash , rinse, sanitize, and air dry D. Prewash, wash, and air dry 

5. ..........................is a process that will reduce the bacterial count to a safe level. A. Sanitization B. Sterilization C. Cleaning D. Chelating 

6. ...........................Which is the least effective variable to change in the cleaning process: A. Increasing the temperature of the cleaning solution. B. Increasing the turbulence. C. Increasing the contact time of the cleaner. D. Increasing the concentration of the cleaner.  

7.............................. is a sanitizer that is effective against a wide variety of microorganisms. A. Chlorine B. Iodophor C. Quaternary Ammonium D. Acids 

8. ..............................is a sanitizer that is non-corrosive and is slow acting at pH 7 or above. A. Chlorine B. Iodophor C. Quaternary Ammonium D. Acids 

9. ..............................is a sanitizer that has a broad spectrum of activity and is active over a wide pH range. A. Chlorine B. Iodophor C. Quaternary Ammonium D. Acids 

10.............................. is an action of an organic compound attaching itself to the water hardness particle and inactivates them so they will not combine with other material in the water and precipitate out. A. Chelation B. Deflocculation C. Emulsification D. Saponification 

If you cant wait for the answers, or need to swot up on the process here is a link:
https://www.adph.org/environmental/assets/CleanAndSanitize.pdf


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll let others have a go at this.....too much thinking for me, lol....


----------



## grahamg (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I'll let others have a go at this.....too much thinking for me, lol....



Will you have  go at the first question to kick us off(?)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay G, you asked nicely so I will give it my best guess  
#1, is it D. Cleaning?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

1. B
2. C
3. B
4. B
5. B
6. A
7. A
8. B
9. C
10. A

Fun test! Thanks for it, Graham!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 1. B
> 2. C
> 3. B
> 4. B
> ...


 6 right I think (do you want to know which six or shoud we wait till others have had a go?)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

What do you think, Graham, lots of scaredy-cats here?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

grahamg said:


> 6 right I think (do you want to know which six or shoud we wait till others have had a go?)


Let's keep everyone in suspense and wait! LOL!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Okay G, you asked nicely so I will give it my best guess
> #1, is it D. Cleaning?



Perfectly, and unequivocally correct¡!!!!!

I know they're much more difficult from there on, and folks may have to burden themselves by following the link, and reading about disinfection, but that is the whole purpose of the process, to wise everyone up, where necessary.

If only the old wisened guy who gave our class at college a one hour lecture, in which he explained aerosol droplets being produced and spreading, and almost terrified us by what he said, only to go on to deal with so many aspects of infection control, such as the need for cleaning, especially on horizontal surfaces, the benefits of "dilution" of the infectious agent, etc etc.   .


----------



## grahamg (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> What do you think, Graham, lots of scaredy-cats here?



"I didn't want to say that", but maybe you're right, and I always thought people in the USA or Australia, or wherever, all had stout hearts!(if that doesn't stir everyone into action nothing will.   ).


----------



## terry123 (Apr 24, 2020)

Its one am here and too tired to think about all this. Going to bed!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 25, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Its one am here and too tired to think about all this. Going to bed!



My dad used to say, "An hour before midnight is worth two after" …....but regardless of that I hope to see you bright eyed and bushy tailed in class tomorrow!    .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you for this, Graham, it was a lot of fun! 

You've inspired me to mirror a topic like this in the near future!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you for this, Graham, it was a lot of fun!
> 
> You've inspired me to mirror a topic like this in the near future!



Everyone well up on their disinfection knowledge then, but "too shy to share".    .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Everyone well up on their disinfection knowledge then, but "too shy to share".    .


I agree, and what a shame, for the more people who get involved, the more enjoyable it makes a place such as this.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I agree, and what a shame, for the more people who get involved, the more enjoyable it makes a place such as this.



"Maybe I pitched it wrongly"!

Should've gone for the hard sell, such as " Save your family from the bug!"

Or perhaps a fun angle, "Do you know the one about the virus......you might not get it!".        .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

grahamg said:


> "Maybe I pitched it wrongly"!
> 
> Should've gone for the hard sell, such as " Save your family from the bug!"
> 
> Or perhaps a fun angle, "Do you know the one about the virus......you might not get it!".        .


Super ideas! I'm thinking you could have also applied a sliver of psychology to it, something in the order of, _hey everybody, there's no way you'll get even so much as a single question right, absolutely, positively, not a chance! _

Nonetheless, Graham, I think you did great!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Great ideas! I'm thinking you could have also applied a sliver of psychology to it, something in the order of, _hey everybody, there's no way you'll get even so much as a single question right, absolutely, positively, not a chance! _



"I can see you're more of a snake oil salesperson than I am!!!      .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

grahamg said:


> "I can see you're more of a snake oil salesperson than I am!!!      .


ROFLMAO! Thanks for the laugh, Graham! You make for a great member on this forum!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 25, 2020)

I've thought of a weakness in my plan to threaten everyone failing to respond to the quiz with a detention!       .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I've thought of a weakness in my plan to threaten everyone failing to respond to the quiz with a detention!       .


ROFL! When my kids were little I kept a wooden spanking spoon on a hook outside the bathroom door, and though I never once used it on anyone's bottom, it made for a convincing tool of mine when it came to getting my kids attention.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 25, 2020)

I might employ the "naughty step" routine on everyone, but how to monitor compliance has me banjaxed.     .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I might employ the "naughty step" routine on everyone, but how to monitor compliance has me banjaxed.     .


Let's work together on a plan for that!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Let's work together on a plan for that!



I'm going to delegate that task if you don't mind?

You're hereby appointed "head girl" in the Seniors Forum academy!      .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I'm going to delegate that task if you don't mind?
> 
> You're hereby appointed "head girl" in the Seniors Forum academy!


It's only a hunch, but you wouldn't happen to be passing the buck now, would you?


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's only a hunch, but you wouldn't happen to be passing the buck now, would you?



Well, you could put that spin on it of course, but I'd say I'm probably out of my depth here.

Maybe we should return to your wooden spoon idea, or even regrettably suspending the Seniors Forum academy for the duration, if that doesn't work(?).    .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Well, you could put that spin on it of course, but I'd say I'm probably out of my depth here.
> 
> Maybe we should return to your wooden spoon idea, or even regrettably suspending the Seniors Forum academy for the duration, if that doesn't work(?).    .


Me, too, but my adage has always been, think big, even if your idea is small. 

Your suggestions are brilliant! I love it!

As the old saying goes, two heads are better than one!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Me, too, but my adage has always been, think big, even if your idea is small.
> 
> Your suggestions are brilliant! I love it!
> 
> As the old saying goes, two heads are better than one!



Its come to me..........a flash of genuine brilliance to generate interest etc., and if you cant guess what I'm on about, here is a clue: "We're already doing it!"     .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Its come to me..........a flash of genuine brilliance to generate interest etc., and if you cant guess what I'm on about, here is a clue: "We're already doing it!"     .


By George (I mean Graham), I think I've got it!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> By George (I mean Graham), I think I've got it!



Are you sure?

I'm beginning to doubt myself now as to whether it will win with the tough crowd we're facing in the Seniors Forum academy(?).    .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt myself now as to whether it will win with the tough crowd we're facing in the Seniors Forum academy(?).    .


Have faith my dear Watson, have faith.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Have faith my dear Watson, have faith.



No, go on tell me what my brilliant idea was, or you think it was.......?

I'm beginning to think it wont fly, and you may have had a truly brilliant one, given the level of confidence being shown(?).    .


----------



## gennie (Apr 26, 2020)

Or maybe it is just too heavy a subject for a nice Sunday morning.  Just reading it made my head hurt.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

gennie said:


> Or maybe it is just too heavy a subject for a nice Sunday morning.  Just reading it made my head hurt.



I think you've made a most intuitive observation there!

Plus I think we've gone too far on plan A, (or is it plan B or C now?).   .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

grahamg said:


> No, go on tell me what my brilliant idea was, or you think it was.......?
> 
> I'm beginning to think it wont fly, and you may have had a truly brilliant one, given the level of confidence being shown(?).    .


My dear Watson, you have captured the very essence of our deliberate plan, we shall press-forth and not be swayed by those who oppose us. Time is the teacher. Have faith.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

gennie said:


> Or maybe it is just too heavy a subject for a nice Sunday morning.  Just reading it made my head hurt.


Best not to read it then.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Quote
> "Or maybe it is just too heavy a subject for a nice Sunday morning. Just reading it made my head hurt."
> 
> Best not to read it then.



Don't forget this is our best student so far, at the Seniors Forum academy!

Qudos, and top marks for trying to read the darn thing!.(apologies, can't seem to remove insulting smiley No.2. !).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Don't forget this is our best student so far, at the Seniors Forum academy!
> 
> Qudos, and top marks for trying to read the darn thing!    .


ROFLMAO! The all too familiar and universally recognized greeting symbol to tell others that they're #1, says it all!


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Did you inform the head teacher whatever it is we're up to BTW?      .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Did you inform the head teacher whatever it is we're up to BTW?      .


Whoops-a-daisy... overlooked mentioning to you, Graham, mums the word.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Okay, frivolous interlude over (lets hope!).

There is a very great serious to bear in mind obviously here, and anything anyone can learn about disinfection can only be a good thing cant it.

I felt I learned something from a quick search on the subject of soaps I'd like to share:

"*Soap* is a salt of a fatty acid[1] used in a variety of cleansing and lubricating products. In a domestic setting, soaps are surfactants usually used for washing, bathing, and other types of housekeeping. In industrial settings, soaps are used as thickeners, components of some lubricants, and precursors to catalysts.

When used for cleaning, soap solubilizes particles and grime, which can then be separated from the article being cleaned. In hand washing, as a surfactant, when lathered with a little water, soap kills microorganisms by disorganizing their membrane lipid bilayer and denaturing their proteins. It also emulsifies oils, enabling them to be carried away by running water.[2]

Soap is created by mixing fats and oils with a base,[3] as opposed to detergent which is created by combining chemical compounds in a mixer.

Humans have used soap for cleaning for millennia. Evidence exists of the production of soap-like materials in around 2800 BC in ancient Babylon."


----------



## grahamg (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Whoops-a-daisy... overlooked mentioning to you, Graham, mums the word.



This has got to stop Margery/Margaret!!!!!!!!!!!!

(or at least allow those not enjoying it a little pause ?).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Okay, frivolous interlude over (lets hope!).
> 
> There is a very great serious to bear in mind obviously here, and anything anyone can learn about disinfection can only be a good thing cant it.
> 
> ...


Lots of good solid information, Graham! Thanks for it!

I recall way back in science class in high-school, I learned about the suspension qualities of soap, so an excellent refresher!

Bleach is a derivative of chlorine.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 28, 2020)

Here are the answers to the "Disinfection made easy" quiz, (as I should have called it):

VI. ANSWER KEY FOR CLEANING AND SANITIZING

1. D 2. C 3. B 4. C 5. A 6. D 7. A 8. B 9. C 10. A


----------



## grahamg (Apr 28, 2020)

You'd probably best have the questions again, to avoid having to flip between pages:

V. QUIZ 1. ...................is a process which will remove soil and prevent accumulation of food residues. A. Chelating B. Sanitizing C. Sterilizing D. Cleaning

2. .......................A cleaning compound that is good at mineral deposit control is A. Surfactants B. Chelating C. Acids D. Basic Alkalis

3......................... A cleaning compound that is good at providing wetting properties A. Basic Alkalis B. Surfactants C. Acids D. Complex Phosphates

4. ..........................The correct procedure in the cleaning operation is: A. Prewash, wash, rinse, and air dry B. Prewash, wash, sanitize, rinse, and air dry C. Prewash, wash , rinse, sanitize, and air dry D. Prewash, wash, and air dry

5. ..........................is a process that will reduce the bacterial count to a safe level. A. Sanitization B. Sterilization C. Cleaning D. Chelating

6. ...........................Which is the least effective variable to change in the cleaning process: A. Increasing the temperature of the cleaning solution. B. Increasing the turbulence. C. Increasing the contact time of the cleaner. D. Increasing the concentration of the cleaner.

7.............................. is a sanitizer that is effective against a wide variety of microorganisms. A. Chlorine B. Iodophor C. Quaternary Ammonium D. Acids

8. ..............................is a sanitizer that is non-corrosive and is slow acting at pH 7 or above. A. Chlorine B. Iodophor C. Quaternary Ammonium D. Acids

9. ..............................is a sanitizer that has a broad spectrum of activity and is active over a wide pH range. A. Chlorine B. Iodophor C. Quaternary Ammonium D. Acids

10.............................. is an action of an organic compound attaching itself to the water hardness particle and inactivates them so they will not combine with other material in the water and precipitate out. A. Chelation B. Deflocculation C. Emulsification D. Saponification


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you for the posts, Graham!

Am going to review this test once again to critique where exactly I went wrong.

How did you do on the test, Graham, and don't tell me you got 100%, because I don't like baloney sandwiches.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you for the posts, Graham!
> 
> Am going to review this test once again to critique where exactly I went wrong.
> 
> How did you do on the test, Graham, and don't tell me you got 100%, because I don't like baloney sandwiches.



Only 50% right I think it was, so slightly below your score!   .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Only 50% right I think it was, so slightly below your score!   .


Has such a pleasant ring to it, doesn't it... _slightly below my score_?   

All in fun, Graham!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2020)

Graham. With the vast numbers of those who got involved with this one, has a winner been established? I've been sitting on pins & needles every since you posted this, and still, no winner announced. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Has such a pleasant ring to it, doesn't it... _slightly below my score_?
> 
> All in fun, Graham!



And dont forget I was trying to deal with "The American language" too!    ✒ .

Yes, you're definitely head girl at the quiz, although a youngster attending school or college might expect 90% correct answers I'd guess, just to keep things in perspective.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2020)

grahamg said:


> And dont forget I was trying to deal with "The American language" too!    ✒ .
> 
> Yes, you're definitely head girl at the quiz, although a youngster attending school or college might expect 90% correct answers I'd guess, just to keep things in perspective.


My last post to you was tongue-in-cheek, silly.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Graham. With the vast numbers of those who got involved with this one, has a winner been established? I've been sitting on pins & needles every since you posted this, and still, no winner announced. The suspense is killing me.



Dear Auntie Margaret,
keep calm, its in the bag already!!!!!!!!!!!!!   .

Only a two horse race, "but there are a lot of those in life aren't there"(?)


----------



## grahamg (Apr 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My last post to you was tongue-in-cheek, silly.




Mmmmm, if I keep trying to answer the post before your last post, if you see what I mean, it will take someone from Mensa to follow proceedings!

Now, class may resume if I can find a little more appealing quiz, or perhaps even a link to a video on the thread topic, with questions to follow.    .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Dear Auntie Margaret,
> keep calm, its in the bag already!!!!!!!!!!!!!   .
> 
> Only a two horse race, "but there are a lot of those in life aren't there"(?)


In my books there's only one horse, the one you're riding, who cares about all the rest, just so long as you cross the finish-line, life is good.  

I liken the above to how I live (and have always lived my life), I don't give a hoot about materialism, possession, or competing with others, life is my race, and each day I awake means one more blue ribbon for me.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 28, 2020)

No idea whether this video is any good, but it is from a government agency in some country or other, so here goes:






I have checked it out now, and although I'm sure it has some merit, as its government backed etc. but your house would have to have wipe clean floors everywhere (obviously trip hazard for those of us at a certain age), and I'm very wary of using bleach too often, due to the severe damage splashes of concentrated bleach can have on the eyes or other tissues, if you're not wearing eye protection etc.


----------

